# PLEASE HELP!!!!!



## FishKeeper05 (Sep 20, 2014)

This last couple of weeks my Parrot clichlid and my Texan cichlid layed eggs. They are hatched ,and I believe prematurely. They are about half of a centimeter and already free swimming. I have no idea how to tell how much to feed them, if I even should be feeding them, or if they are even eating what I put in. Its been about 3-4 weeks. Sorry I don't know the exact date, but I need to know how long they should be in general, How much I should feed them, If I should even feed them, And how to tell if they are eating. All the videos I have seen about cichlid fry have been much larger then mine are now. I just wanna make sure because this breed seems very rare. Help would be very much appreciated. ASAP would be much appreciated because time is an issue with fry.
Thank you
P.S. I have a picture because my measurement might now be to reliable.(only on safari)
















Let me know if these don't work, I don't know how to post pics.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

You would have to upload the pictures to a site for people to view them.

What you have are hybrids, which are very common, not rare at all. Substrate spawners such as this do typically have very small babies to start.


----------



## FishKeeper05 (Sep 20, 2014)

What website is quick and easy to upload pictures to?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

FishKeeper05 said:


> What website is quick and easy to upload pictures to?


Flickr.com is one of the choices.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

At the top of this Forum Index, in the announcement section, item #2 by Ripple.


----------



## FishKeeper05 (Sep 20, 2014)

Alright, Im gonna try and get them up ASAP


----------



## FishKeeper05 (Sep 20, 2014)

//www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15179270768/in/photostream/[/img]


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

These fish are not African, so this may not get a lot of attention until a moderator moves it to the Central American section. The fry are generally far more numerous, but much smaller than, say, Mbuna fry. However, they do need food as soon as they start swimming. This is normally 3-5 days after hatching, depending mostly on temperature.

You can get frozen baby brine shrimp, or hatch your own, which isn't that difficult. There are also some very fine commercial fry foods, such as NLS Small Fry Starter. These will get them to a size where you can simply crush regular flakes for them. In an "old" or a planted tank they can also find some microfood animals, but not enough to really grow.

These fry are hybrids, but there is a growing culture of "Flowerhorn" fanciers, and this particular combination can produce a percentage of animals that are desireable in that area. However, you will not find a lot of these people on the regular Cichlid Forums, though they are around.


----------



## FishKeeper05 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you man, Got it. I think the just started eating today, just now actually. The are starting to get pigment as well. One thing the color they are starting to produce now(Brownish) that isn't the color they will be when they grow up correct? Because the Texan cichlid is a very visually stunning fish.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

It is likely that they will change color many times as they grow. Fry and juvenile color patterns of cichlids are rarely the same as adults.


----------



## FishKeeper05 (Sep 20, 2014)

You said that there is a growing culture for my combination, by that you mean a wanting yes?


----------

